# Is a CX500 fine for a Sapphire r9 280X



## rayfire (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a Corsair CX500v2, will this be fine to power a Sapphire R9 280X?
ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

i used the CM PSU calculator, result-
*i.imgur.com/5sJUAWr.png?1


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 25, 2013)

that is more than enough


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 25, 2013)

no from me, 458w is to close imo and cx models are entry level units from corsair which have high rate of failure than other models from corsair


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 25, 2013)

Definitely not. That's cutting it extremely close. The R9 280X is a really high end card and you want to pair it with an entry level quality PSU. Go for the VX550 at least. The VX series is a lot more reliable than the CX series, which is for entry level PCs.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

how about gs 600 will it work??


----------



## rayfire (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok, thx



gta0gagan said:


> how about gs 600 will it work??



600-650 watt is fine


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how about gs 600 will it work??



yes it is enough


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/qQbUe6R.png?1
what about this then??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 25, 2013)

^ It is over rated

see this : 

 [URL]*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7406/58754.png[/URL]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

i think we need to create a thread like b/w r9 w80x and gtx 760 which is better vfm............


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> I have a Corsair CX500v2, will this be fine to power a Sapphire R9 280X?
> ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
> 
> i used the CM PSU calculator, result-
> *i.imgur.com/5sJUAWr.png?1



You can go for Seasonic X650KM @ 7900 from Tirupati Enterprises. This is a Gold rated PSU with 90% Efficiency. You can call Mr.Hariharan(Bangalore) of Tirupati Enterprises who will ship it directly to you once you pay him. His Ph No-9343807936.
PS: He has ready stock.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at this.Hold off your purchase of the R9 280X for a while.

*www.chiploco.com/radeon-r9-280x-tahiti-xtl-29938/


----------



## rayfire (Oct 26, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Look at this.Hold off your purchase of the R9 280X for a while.
> 
> Radeon R9 280X to get Tahiti XTL GPU in a few weeks | ChipLoco



ok so something in between 270x and 280x like a 7950, that's exactly what i wanted.
but iv already booked a sapphire 7950 for 288$


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> ok so something in between 270x and 280x like a 7950, that's exactly what i wanted.
> but iv already booked a sapphire 7950 for 288$



$288 where? 

You can get them for $180-$200.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> ok so something in between 270x and 280x like a 7950, that's exactly what i wanted.
> but iv already booked a sapphire 7950 for 288$



from US?


----------



## rayfire (Oct 26, 2013)

Ya from US
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009MML1...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630072222&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Ya from US
> Amazon.com: Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7950 OC with Boost 3 GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP PCI-Express Graphics Card 11196-09-40G: Computers & Accessories



Congo 

and Enjoy gaming !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> Ya from US
> Amazon.com: Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7950 OC with Boost 3 GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP PCI-Express Graphics Card 11196-09-40G: Computers & Accessories



congrats


----------



## rayfire (Oct 26, 2013)




----------

